# Sweet potato home fries



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

I remember someone on here saying that they take sweet spuds, cut into wedges, and baking them in the oven....I would love to try this, I just need to know at what temp do I cook them and for how long...Thanks all! :beer:


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

sofresh said:


> I remember someone on here saying that they take sweet spuds, cut into wedges, and baking them in the oven....I would love to try this, I just need to know at what temp do I cook them and for how long...Thanks all! :beer:


 Just keep an eye on them at 180C ish


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

ok, wat kind of spices do you all use...i was thinkin, rosemary, and drizzel with a little EVOO


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

they are nice with cinnamon or chillis


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

that sounds good...


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

I do this.

Mum just cuts potatoes into wedges, boils them then oven cooks them.

Some people microwave them then oven cook aswell i think


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Sounds good.

I also like to cook potatoes/sweet potatoes in the microwave and then lightly fry them in olive oil...it tastes like your eating junk food but you really are not.


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

ya, thats an idea.....i think i will try that tonight!


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

CON you are a genius


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

sofresh said:


> CON you are a genius


He know's but he never gets sick of hearing it... :whistling:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Con said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> I also like to cook potatoes/sweet potatoes in the microwave and then lightly fry them in olive oil...it tastes like your eating junk food but you really are not.


Grandad does them for me on monday and wednesday haha.

Hijacking thread but sorry == con do you remember ages ago when i was complaining a wasnt gaining weight. Well ive gone from 12.7 to 13 in about 1 week without putting extra effort in. Its just happened. Whoooooooo:bounce:


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

congrats


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

sofresh said:


> CON you are a genius


  I have a hard time eating enough food or eating food that doesnt make me sick when trying to gain size so i experiment a lot.



cellaratt said:


> He know's but he never gets sick of hearing it... :whistling:


 :beer:



nathanlowe said:


> Grandad does them for me on monday and wednesday haha.
> 
> Hijacking thread but sorry == con do you remember ages ago when i was complaining a wasnt gaining weight. Well ive gone from 12.7 to 13 in about 1 week without putting extra effort in. Its just happened. Whoooooooo:bounce:


Well done Nathan obviously you are putting in the time and dedication needed to make gains and now its begining to pay off.

Remember the body works in cycles you gain rapidly for a short period and then stagnate so keep pounding away day in and day out and you will achieve your goals in time (even that rubgy player with the arm tat physique:laugh :thumbup1:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Con said:


> I have a hard time eating enough food or eating food that doesnt make me sick when trying to gain size so i experiment a lot.
> 
> :beer:
> 
> ...


whayyyyyyy:rockon:


----------



## BOK (Mar 9, 2007)

Try par boil slices of butter nut, so thery are round. Then pop them in the over at 180 for 20 min drisseled with honey, olive oil and chillies.


----------



## 1colin (Nov 24, 2008)

im going to try these as i normaly only boil them then maybe mash them but wedges sounds better


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I micro them now, only takes a couple of mins. Very tasty


----------

